# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  چگونگی خواندن فایل Excel در C++‎Builder(خیلی مهم و فوری)

## el_afrooz

سلام..
من می خوام یک فایل اکسل رو روی جداول C++‎builderنمایش بدم و جداول sqlرو از روی آن اصلاح کنم.لطفاْ راهنماییم کنید.

----------

